# One shot HDR technique?



## KAikens318

Does anyone know how to do or know of a tutorial that shows how to do HDR with a single shot? I found one for CS3 but they don't seem to come out very HDR-like. I am not even sure if it's possible with one shot, but I thought it may be an interesting project. This is what I came up with on an attempt...


----------



## Arch

The simple answer is you cannot produce a HDR image with one shot.

However, people do still use the tone-mapping technique on one exposure.
This is done by shooting in RAW, and adjusting the exposure compensation to give you 3 images (some programmes allow you just to use the RAW).
These are then merged in the same way you would a HDR, for best results use Photomatix or another stand alone programe.


----------



## Provo

Arch said:


> The simple answer is you cannot produce a HDR image with one shot.
> 
> However, people do still use the tone-mapping technique on one exposure.
> This is done by shooting in RAW, and adjusting the exposure compensation to give you 3 images (some programmes allow you just to use the RAW).
> These are then merged in the same way you would a HDR, for best results use Photomatix or another stand alone programe.


 
As Arch mentioned, if your camera supports AEB it's very simply take your 3 images try to use a tripod when taking your shots to avoid any shifting of your subject. Then just load your 3 raw images into photomatix and move the sliders to your taste then hit process after it's completed save your file and post.


----------



## myshkin

If you shoot raw you can just load the file with photomatix and it will convert for you. Not sure exactly what it does but you can get decent results. 
You can also make 3 exposures in PS or whatever program you use for PP. Most people make a -2, 0 , and +2

Then just open photomatix and generate the HDR using those 3 files. 

I have done both bracketed exposure hdr and single file and feel oyu can get good results from both. Who cares if its not technically HDR if the end result is something you like.


----------



## myshkin

One other thing is to learn what type of photos work with this processing. I don't think the shot above really works. I find flat color skies to look poor in HDR. Nice clouds would completely change this pic.


----------



## ghpham

Hmm...I didn't think it would work "correctly" with one RAW file.  You can't change a RAW file to have correct exposure can you? meaning, if you have an overexposed condition, you can't recover blown hightlights and therefore you can't really do tonemapping?


----------



## Scruggelgreen

ghpham said:


> Hmm...I didn't think it would work "correctly" with one RAW file.  You can't change a RAW file to have correct exposure can you? meaning, if you have an overexposed condition, you can't recover blown hightlights and therefore you can't really do tonemapping?



The RAW file is capable of capturing a little bit more dynamic range then a JPG file would. This does allow for a little bit more "HDR" look, but is defenitely not a true HDR image.


----------



## D-B-J

You aren't "technically" creating an hdr, but it is basically the same thing.  The only difference is your using one image, instead of multiple.  I do this when i want an hdr, but dont want a discrepency between tree branches and such.  Shoot one raw, right in the middle.  Then i either use ps or rawshooterplus, to convert it to 0(original), +2, and -2.  Then i use photomatix to "hdr" them, or technically, tonemap them together.


----------



## kgala0405

Here is a brief tutorial and some tips on how to do a single photo HDR.

Single Photo HDR

Keep in mind that a tone mapping a single photo does not make it HDR, however; you can give a single image an HDR look or effect.


----------

